# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  Le discours le plus important de votre vie - Gary Yourofsky

## save-animals

Pour les personnes qui n'ont pas encore vu la vidéo, conférence donnée par Gary Yourofsky à des étudiants aux Etats-Unis. 



Questions - Réponses :

----------


## chupachup

::  ::   ::  ::  ::  ::  ::   ::  ::   ::  ::   ::  ::  ::  ::  ::   ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 

100% ce que je pense, c'est juste magnifique. A diffuser partout ce mec est génial !!!!!!!

----------


## Geek_Mary

Yep, j'ai spammé tout le monde avec, il est grandiose.

----------


## Aynudya

Une vidéo qui mérite d'être remontée.

C'est ce discours la qui m'a décidée à franchir le cap de devenir végétarienne. Et surtout à considérer que ce n'était que le premier pas, que j'en aurais un autre après ça. C'est également ce discours qui a incité mon chéri à vouloir devenir végétarien même s'il ne l'est pas encore, il lui arrive de faire parfois des écarts.

----------


## volcane

Moi aussi c'est son discours qui m'as fait "sauter le pas"  :Smile:

----------


## lilou 92

J'ai surtout regardé les question/réponse.

c'est vrai le truc du cannabilisme pour les croquettes ?
J'ai toujours plus ou moins su que les chiens et chat mangeait des déchets mais de la a manger du chien et du chat...

Et pour les visons je trouve ca un peu idiot. Dans tous les cas ils mourrons, mais autant que ce soit rapide plutot que de mourir de faim, de soif, ou autre dans la nature, ils sont condamné. Le mieux c'est de s'en prendre aux acheteurs de fourrures plutot qu'aux producteurs.
C'est un peu comme les abattoirs, les gens qui y travaillent, ils font ca pour gagner leur vie et pck derrière il y a des gens pour acheter de la viande, mais il sont pas des tortionnaires adorant zigouiller les animaux, il font ca parce quil y a du boulot la et une demande croissante.

----------


## Jikiii

> c'est vrai le truc du cannabilisme pour les croquettes ?
> J'ai toujours plus ou moins su que les chiens et chat mangeait des déchets mais de la a manger du chien et du chat...


A mon avis : non. C'est peut être arrivé ailleurs mais honnêtement j'en doute. Par contre effectivement, ce sont des déchets de l'industrie de la viande qui sont utilisés pour la nourriture des animaux.

----------


## Andromaque

Malheureusement, j'ai l'impression que c'est vrai, enfin aux Etats-Unis. Cette opération s'appelle le "animal rendering" : il y a des usines (les "meat rendering facilities") qui récupèrent les déchets d'abattoir, les animaux de ferme décédés dans les exploitations (de quoi au fait ?), les animaux tués sur la route (roadkill), les cadavres d'animaux euthanasiés et les déchets des fastfood et supermarchés, souvent sans même prendre la peine de jeter les barquettes en polyester, de retirer les colliers anti-puces ou les sacs poubelles. Ils font une mixture avec ça qu'ils vendent à la fois aux élevages et aux fabriquants de croquettes, en toute légalité (et la graisse qui remonte à la surface de la cuve est utilisée par les industries cosmétiques...). Car oui, les farines animales ne sont pas interdites pour nourrir les vaches là-bas... 
Et ça s'en ressent sur la santé des Américains : chaque année, 26% des Américains souffrent d'intoxication alimentaire (contre 0,4% des Français) et il y a régulièrement des cas de vache folle, cette année c'était en Californie... 
Plusieurs auteurs et journalistes ont écrit là-dessus, comme William Reymond (Toxic) qui s'est même rendu dans une de ces usines au Texas, Bill Maher parle aussi régulièrement de tous ces trucs sur son show, de la pink slime traitée à l'ammoniac, des animaux clonés génétiquement modifiés et autres joyeusetés américaines qu'on importe d'ailleurs... 
Un article ici par ex sur le rendering : http://www.examiner.com/article/euth...u-be-the-judge
Beaucoup d'usines de rendering disent ne plus utiliser de chats et de chiens, mais même sans ça, c'est assez ignoble.

Une petite vidéo ? Un reportage dans une usine de rendering californienne : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yVAITyYb7Y Ici, les cadavres d'animaux de ferme morts depuis des jours sont recyclés pour nourrir des animaux de ferme et de compagnie. Dans la vidéo 2/2, on voit aussi les sacs poubelles pleins et les déchets des restaurants et fastfoods qui sont mixés ensemble et cuits à très haute température. Impossible de savoir ce qu'il y avait dans les sacs poubelles vu qu'ils les mixent avec le reste sans même les ouvrir... Mais le commentateur a l'air de trouver ça génial !
Et avec les chiens et chats des fourrières : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9DTz...eature=related C'est en caméra cachée donc personne ne témoigne pour confirmer l'utilisation de cette farine de viande et de la mixture graisseuse, ce qui fait que le doute est possible, mais les divers témoignages que j'ai lus me laissent penser que ça doit se faire.

----------


## MuzaRègne

En français, rendering = équarrissage, ça existe aussi, ça se passe de la même manière sauf que le résultat obtenu n'est pas autorisé dans les aliments pour animaux, mais sert à faire de l'engrais.

----------


## Andromaque

Je croyais qu'équarrissage se disait "knackery" en anglais mais ça doit être un terme équivalent. 
Enfin là, ils récupèrent des carcasses d'animaux morts de manière très suspectes pour faire leur "soupe". A priori, dans la législation européenne, après incinération, il me semble que les carcasses d'animaux à risque doivent être enfouis dans une décharge agréée après incinération. Mais peut-être qu'ils ne considèrent pas que ces carcasses sont à risque  ::  ? 
Je ne pense pas non plus qu'on récupère les restes des restaurants/fastfoods, emballages compris, pour les mélanger avec, enfin j'espère, je n'ai pas de renseignements particuliers là-dessus...

----------


## chocoflavie

je n'ai vu que la premiere vidéo, la vidéo question reponse ne veut pas s'afficher sur mon pc je ne sais pas pourquoi,  mais je trouve cet homme vraiment engagé, militant et convainquant! Plusieurs personnes à qui j'ai fait voir la vidéo ont été ammenées à réfléchir sur certaines choses...

j'ai personnellement adoré le passage ou il parle de son plat préféré de patates douces, comme quoi les gens le trouvent bizare de faire un repas avec ça alors qu'eux meme mangent des reste d'etre vivant qui a été tué puis dépecé, plein de sang etc...    j'ai trouvé ça tellement vrai... et dire qu'on trouve que ce sont les végétariens qui sont bizares... :-)

----------


## Plymouth

Le passage (insoutenable) sur les sévices corporels des employée de l'entreprise laitière sur les animaux m'a fait penser à un passage du livre de Jonathan Foer, où il décrit lui aussi les dérives comportementales d'employés d'abattoirs avant la mise à mort du bétail en tentant d'expliquer pourquoi/comment ces personnes sont complètement perverties par le système de leur travail. 

En partant de l'idée qu'en entrant dans ces métiers ces gens ne soient pas des pervers cruels de base, je trouve aussi triste de si bien réussir à les broyer/frustrer/rendre suffisamment malsains pour qu'ils en viennent à se défouler de tout leur mal-être à coups de fourche dans des pis de vaches sans défenses et a n'en ressentir aucune culpabilité, aucune émotion.

----------


## Andromaque

et le pire, c'est que ce n'est pas une exception... j'ai vu un certain nombre de vidéos du même genre, avec tous types d'animaux de ferme, porcs, poulets, vaches, dindes, etc. Le bouquin de J S Foer est en effet édifiant à ce sujet. 

J'avais au départ décidé de restreindre assez drastiquement ma consommation de produits animaux à cause de préoccupations environnementales et humanitaires (déforestation via nos importations de tourteaux de soja et palme, pollutions diverses des élevages intensifs, émissions massives de gaz à effet de serre, surpêche, exactions, spolliations, empoisonnements et meurtres en Amérique du Sud & Indonésie, lien avec les crises alimentaires mondiales en exerçant une pression trop forte sur la demande de céréales, etc.). 

Mais c'est ce type de vidéos + un certain nombre de lectures et témoignages horrifiants + les mutilations pratiquées de manière standard et légale sur les animaux même en élevage bio qui m'ont convaincues de devenir vraiment VG. Il y a un moment où l'écoeurement dépasse tout le plaisir qu'on pourrait éprouver à manger de la viande. 
La manière dont l'élevage et l'industrie de la viande toute entière se sont développés me révolte, avec toutes les dérives qu'on entraîné cette mentalité productiviste et amorale, pour ne pas dire carrément immorale quand on parle de la vie d'humains et d'animaux. 
Je pense que plus de gens reconsidèreraient leur manière de manger s'ils savaient tout ce qui peut se cacher derrière leur steak ou leur fromage ! Une pluie acide ? 16m2 de forêt tropicale ? La mort d'un enfant, mort de faim ou empoisonné au round-up ? La mutilation, la souffrance et la torture institutionnalisée d'animaux ? Si on m'avait dit il y a 2 ans que je deviendrai un jour VG, j'aurais trouvé ça ridicule mais plus aujourd'hui...

----------


## save-animals

Je fais part d'une interview qui avait été faite à Gary Yourofsky, je dois dire que depuis que j'ai appris ça (j'avais aussi lu plusieurs mois avant, son traité sur la violence sur son site), je ne cautionne plus ce qu'il fait. :/
http://laterredabord.fr/?p=13199

----------


## Chenille

D'où provient cet entretien ?

----------


## Andromaque

*=>La Terre d'abord!*

"LTD est un média pour la libération animale et l'écologie radicale. Nous sommes vegan straight edge: nous refusons tout paradis artificiel, et entendons vivre en harmonie avec notre mère la Terre. Les intérêts de celle-ci passent avant tout égoïsme humain, qui n'a de toutes façons pas de sens au sein de ce que nous appelons Gaïa.
Nous sommes contre toute exploitation animale et faisons la promotion des rapports positifs avec les animaux non humains, depuis l'adoption des animaux en détresse jusqu'à l'émerveillement devant la vie sauvage."

Ce ne sont pas des détracteurs de la cause animale. 

 C'est bien que Gary Yourofsky réussisse à convaincre tant de gens de changer au moins en partie leurs habitudes, mais il semble en effet à côté de la plaque par rapport à l'essence du végétarisme ou du véganisme. Fort heureusement, il n'est jamais passé à l'application de sa philosophie   :: 
Peut-être que c'est l'état d'esprit américain qui joue (les "méchants" doivent payer pour leurs crimes, culte des "héros de guerre" et soutient massif à la peine de mort). 
Peut-être aussi que son combat continuel a radicalisé ses idées et lui ont donné une vision distordue de la réalité : il pense visiblement que ceux qui mangent de la viande le font par méchanceté...  

En tous cas, j'espère que cette partie-là de son discours ne sera pas trop entendue histoire de ne pas ternir l'image des VG, déjà trop souvent taxés d'extrêmisme.

@save-animals : est-ce que c'est toi qui a fait le site que tu as en signature ?

----------


## save-animals

Vu la formulation des questions, je pense que c'est Terre D'abord qui l'a fait. Dans le cas contraire, ils ont l'habitude de citer leurs sources. J'avais déjà moi-même échangé un peu avec Gary pour savoir ses sources concernant la B12. 

Pour sa philosophie, il y a bien des vegan français entre autres qui l'approuvent. ça peut-être toute la haine qu'on a en soi au point d'oublier qu'on n'est pas né vegan. Il y a aussi le fait sinon, qu'il croit en Dieu et les récits de la Bible. 

Le blog Prise de Conscience, c'est le mien.

----------


## Andromaque

ouais... il a dû oublié le passage sur la paix et l'amour, ou c'est plutôt l'ancien testament que le nouveau...

PS : ton blog a l'air super, je regarderai surtout niveau recettes, car on peut pas dire que je sois hyper au point là-dessus (même quand je fais cuire des spaghettis, il y a une partie dure et l'autre toute molle en général ^^). Et comme chez moi, tout le monde cuisine super bien et a des préjugés sur la cuisine bio/VG, quand j'essaye de faire un truc pour tout le monde, c'est : "ah, tu vois, c'est dégueulasse"  ::

----------


## Aynudya

Bah ca me choque pas tellement que ça. Quand je vois sur de nombreux site pour les animaux des personnes affirmant détester les êtres humains, je peux comprendre que quelqu'un de vegan finisse comme ça. C'est pas forcément qu'ils ont oublié qu'ils n'ont pas été vegan toute leur vie, qu'ils doivent d'une certaine manière s'en vouloir de ne pas l'avoir été et la violence peut être une sorte d'expiation de "leurs péchés".

Après moi je suis un peu trop pacifiste dans l'âme pour approuver sa manière de penser, mais puisque ses discours ne sont que pro vegan et qu'effectivement il agit énormément pour améliorer le sort des animaux, je ne peux que continuer à soutenir ses actions, en espérant qu'effectivement il ne passera jamais au meurtre pour sauver des animaux.

----------


## save-animals

> PS : ton blog a l'air super, je regarderai surtout niveau recettes, car on peut pas dire que je sois hyper au point là-dessus (même quand je fais cuire des spaghettis, il y a une partie dure et l'autre toute molle en général ^^). Et comme chez moi, tout le monde cuisine super bien et a des préjugés sur la cuisine bio/VG, quand j'essaye de faire un truc pour tout le monde, c'est : "ah, tu vois, c'est dégueulasse"


Tu peux regarder les sites de cuisine car niveau recettes, j'en ai pas énormément même si celles que j'ai mises sont excellentes (sinon je les mettrai pas x) ). En fait, il y a tellement de recettes vegan sur le web (voir les sites à droite de la page et faudrait que j'en rajoute) que quand je mange, je pioche dedans ou j'improvise. Et puis, après, faire des choses qui n'ont pas été faites, c'est dur ^^. Même les twix vegan ont été faits en commentaire d'un article de Veganwiz lol.

----------


## Andromaque

oui, j'ai vu que tu avais aussi mis des dizaines de liens ;-) 
Je connais Veganwiz, mais comme je ne suis pas encore très familière avec beaucoup des ingrédients qu'elle utilise, je n'ose pas encore trop me lancer. Je fais des tests progressifs, mais comme je me prends des réflexions dès que j'occupe un peu trop de place dans le frigo et les placards, je préfère attendre de m'installer pour me lancer dans des trucs plus compliqués et "exotiques". 
Bon, je ne désespère pas, quand j'aurai un peu plus de temps et une cuisine pour moi toute seule, je pourrai m'entraîner et m'améliorer, pour varier des lentilles avec morceaux de carottes et des pâtes aux courgettes ^^
En attendant, merci pour les recettes, les liens et la "bibliographie" :-)

----------


## save-animals

> oui, j'ai vu que tu avais aussi mis des dizaines de liens ;-) 
> Je connais Veganwiz, mais comme je ne suis pas encore très familière avec beaucoup des ingrédients qu'elle utilise, je n'ose pas encore trop me lancer. Je fais des tests progressifs, mais comme je me prends des réflexions dès que j'occupe un peu trop de place dans le frigo et les placards, je préfère attendre de m'installer pour me lancer dans des trucs plus compliqués et "exotiques". 
> Bon, je ne désespère pas, quand j'aurai un peu plus de temps et une cuisine pour moi toute seule, je pourrai m'entraîner et m'améliorer, pour varier des lentilles avec morceaux de carottes et des pâtes aux courgettes ^^
> En attendant, merci pour les recettes, les liens et la "bibliographie" :-)


Je te conseille de faire des choses faciles au début. Tu peux aller sur cuisinez végétalien, Adorateurs de seitan, cooklicot, Avis, Goinfrounet, les recettes végétaliennes de Crystal, Recettes véganes, c'est facile. Après, Vegansfields fait aussi certaines recettes assez faciles.

----------


## Andromaque

Merci beaucoup ! 
Je vais essayer de m'y mettre un peu et de faire 1 ou 2 gâteaux parce que ma mère répète que je suis devenue anorexique... est-ce que tu as déjà testé une bonne recette de margarine (avec genre coco + olive pour que ça tienne à la cuisson) ?

----------


## save-animals

> Merci beaucoup ! 
> Je vais essayer de m'y mettre un peu et de faire 1 ou 2 gâteaux parce que ma mère répète que je suis devenue anorexique... est-ce que tu as déjà testé une bonne recette de margarine (avec genre coco + olive pour que ça tienne à la cuisson) ?


Toute margarine achetée en magasin ou faite-maison fond à la cuisson ^^. Elle peut être seulement solide à température ambiante ou au frais. Tu ne veux pas simplement une recette de margarine végétale qui se tienne à température ambiante ou au frais ?

----------


## Andromaque

euh, mais une fois que c'est dans le gâteau, c'est pas grave si ça fond, non ? Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que certaines huiles comme l'huile de colza ne doivent pas être trop chauffées donc sont inadaptées pour une cuisson, sauf éventuellement en mélange avec des graisses végétales (coco ou palme).

----------


## Fahn

Je le trouve vachement extrême pour le coup...
Je ne cautionne pas ce genre de discours, il est violent et intolérant. Et il prend un peu la grosse tête aussi, à l'entendre, il n'y a que lui qui se bat...  ::

----------


## save-animals

> euh, mais une fois que c'est dans le gâteau, c'est pas grave si ça fond, non ? Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que certaines huiles comme l'huile de colza ne doivent pas être trop chauffées donc sont inadaptées pour une cuisson, sauf éventuellement en mélange avec des graisses végétales (coco ou palme).


Non, pas grave si ça fond. Je ne comprenais pas trop ta question. 
Qu'il ne soit pas bon de chauffer l'huile de colza est un mythe. Y'a même des études récentes qui disent qu'elle est plus stable à la cuisson que l'huile de tournesol. 
D'ailleurs, je l'utilise souvent pour la cuisson avec la poêle, casserole ou gâteau et aucun souci.

----------


## Andromaque

Ok, je verrai déjà les recettes que je trouve ! Pour l'huile de colza, d'après Wikipédia en tous cas, ça dépend si elle est raffinée ou si elle est vierge (meilleure pour la santé mais inapte pour la cuisson). Pour vérifier si ça convient : l'huile fume quand la température critique est atteinte (des composés toxiques se dégagent). 
J'avais déjà entendu dire que l'huile de tournesol n'était pas la plus adaptée mais jamais que l'huile de colza convenait (peut-être la version raffinée, très utilisée au Canada, alors ?). D'un autre côté, je ne fais jamais de friture et pour la poêle, j'utilise de l'huile d'olive. 

Origine
Température critique en °C

arachide
232 (raffiné), 160 (non-raffiné)

avocat
271

carthame
200

colza
204 (raffiné), 177 (semi-raffiné), 107 (vierge)

olive
242 (raffiné), 216 (vierge), 191 (vierge-extra)

tournesol
232 (raffiné ou semi-raffiné), 107 (non-raffiné)

pépin de raisin
216 (raffiné)

sésame
232 (semi-raffiné), 177 (non-raffiné)

soja
232 (raffiné), 177 (semi-raffiné), 160 (non-raffiné)

germe de maïs
232 (raffiné), 160 (non-raffiné)

noix
204 (semi-raffiné), 160 (non-raffiné)

----------


## save-animals

Merci pour le tableau, je ne connaissais pas la différence de considération entre raffiné ou vierge. 
Tu peux utiliser des huiles raffinées, aucun risque. 
Si tu veux faire de la margarine végétale à utiliser à la poêle, toute huile pour cuisson conviendra. Tu peux taper margarine maison vegan sur le net. Celle de veganwiz, si elle ne tient pas, on peut rajouter 1 cuillère à soupe de gomme de guar.
Sinon, à la poêle ou dans les gâteaux, autant utiliser de l'huile directement. 
D'après un décret passé en 2008 (le tableau de Wikipedia semble avoir été fait en 2007), l'huile de colza est adaptée à la cuisson mais je ne sais pas si ça comprend l'huile vierge. 
ça fait deux semaines que je suis repassée majoritairement à de l'huile de colza vierge ou tournesol vierge pour la cuisson car j'en pouvais plus de l'huile d'olive. J'utiliserai peut-être de l'huile non vierge au cas où mais elle sera sans doute pas bio car toutes les huiles bio que je connais sont vierges. :/ 
http://www.afssa.fr/Documents/AAAT2004sa0412.pdf
L'huile d'olive, je l'utilisais aussi dans les gâteaux.

----------


## didoodah

j'ai pris le temps de voir la 1ère vidéo... bouleversante... à remettre dans les contexte américain...
j'ose espérer que l'apprentissage des codes animaux pourrait changer le comportement des employés garçons vachers, plutôts morts de trouille devant les bovins! ... agissant certainement de la même manière avec leur femme s'il n'avait pas peur des flics au cas où elle porterait plainte!
c'est toute une éducation à refaire !
ils perdent du temps dans leur boulot, car il y a des contraintes horaires, et malheureusement l'animal trinque...
je suis plus mesurée sur le végétalisme car le fondement c'est le respect, on peut traire des vaches sans pour autant les séparer de leurs petits... mais ça fait baisser les quotas! et puis il faudrait plus de main d'oeuvre..
en fait, on tourne en rond... esclavage = profit = banques ! 
l'action de ce gary est provoquante ... 
j'essaierai de manger des produits à base de tofu, je répète, je suis plus mesurée sur les produits laitiers, oeufs , miel, car cela dépends trop de la condition de vie des animaux.
je regarderai la vidéo sur les Q et R plus tard..

----------


## Aynudya

Effectivement il y a moyen de traire une vache sans lui enlever son petit mais soyons réaliste, a partir du moment ou il y aura de l'argent à gagner, il y aura toujours ce genre de dérive, croire qu'on pourra arriver à un monde ou tout le lait produit le sera fait sans qu'un veau soit enlever à sa maman, sans que les vaches soient menées à l’abattoir une fois non rentable est totalement utopique. De même pour les œufs.

Et puis outre ce problème de moral envers les animaux, reste que c'est écologiquement un désastre d'avoir autant de vache, que ça prive les pays pauvre de terre agricole, que c'est un non sens biologique de boire du lait et qu'en plus c'est plus néfaste pour la santé que bénéfique...

----------


## Andromaque

@save-animals : merci ! Je pense que le seul truc important, c'est de vérifier que l'huile ne fume pas.

@didoodah : je te conseille de regarder les vidéos que L214 met en ligne sur les élevages et abattoirs en France. Ce n'est pas tellement mieux que ce qui est montré ici http://www.l214.com/video . C'est vrai que les élevages américains sont bien plus grands et ont davantage recours à des employers, mais nos élevages sont tout aussi intensifs, avec tout autant de mutilations (sans anesthésies...) et les fermes géantes débarquent en France également (par ex, un élevage intensif de 1750 vaches et veaux va se construire prochainement, avec les dérives que ça implique et le désastre environnemental que ça représente).

Mais restreindre sa consommation de produits animaux, notamment de viande, fromage, beurre et poisson, est aussi important pour des raisons environnementales et humanitaires (cf l'importation massive de soja et palme pour les élevages français, et les exactions, la spoliation, les meurtres, l'esclavage, la déforestation qui y sont liés, la pollution, l'émission massive de gaz à effet de serre des élevages, etc.). 
Voir par exemple, le coup de gueule d'*Oxfam* sur nos importations de soja à destination des élevages européens et leurs conséquences : http://www.csa-be.org/IMG/pdf_Articl...enne_09-07.pdf 
Le documentaire de *Jutta Pinzler, "L'adieu au steak"*, diffusé sur Arte, résume aussi très bien les principales conséquences de notre consommation de viande, pour les animaux, notre environnement, notre santé, et les populations du Sud. Il est bouleversant ; à voir et à diffuser :  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBeOvoiJwaQ 

Autres infos : 
Selon le World Watch Institute, 51% des émissions de gaz à effet de serre seraient dus à l'élevage (en partie du à la consommation collossale de nourriture, à la déforestation et aux émissions de méthane des bovins) http://www.worldwatch.org/node/6294 
Voir aussi des rapports comme celui de la WWF ("Viande, produits laitiers, oeufs, un arrière goût de déforestation", 2012 ou "l'impact de l'agriculture et de l'alimentation industrielles sur la forêt", 2008) ; les rapports de la FAO ("Livestock's long shadow", 2008 -pollution, érosion des sols, etc.), ou celui de l'Observatoire Bruxellois de la Consommation Durable,« Consommation de viande, un lourd tribut environnemental »,2007 
Philippe Chalmain, dans Le Monde a faim, parle aussi des conséquences de notre consommation de viande sur la faim dans le monde (le bétail européen consomme autant de céréales que l'Inde et la Chine réunies !). 

Le Dr. Pachauri (Pdt de l'Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change de l'ONU), Michel Tarrier, Fabrice Niccolo,  Jeremy Rifkin, Doan Bui, et bien d'autres, quand on commence à lire ce qui s'écrit sur le sujet, on est abasourdi par la dimension que peut prendre la consommation d'un fromage ou d'un steak.

----------


## save-animals

Le respect selon moi envers les vaches, est aussi entre autres de ne pas voler du lait au vache qui est réservé au veau ou de ne pas violer (insémination forcée) les vaches, de ne pas les exploiter, ni contraindre leurs interêts, leurs désirs... dont celui qu'on leur fout la paix ^^.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Attention à l'anthropomorphisme avec l'argument du "viol", c'est dommage de se discréditer avec des arguments bidons, quand tout le reste tient la route forcément c'est ceux là que les gens retiennent ...

----------


## Plymouth

Je trouve aussi toutes les comparaisons à l'esclavage et surtt à la shoa plutôt ...délicates.
Introduire dans un discours les termes "camps de concentration", "holocauste" c'est compliqué.
Ce sont des évènements trop vif et trop récent, amha, et le rapprochement risque surtout d'être pris de traviole, même si leurs définitions correspond à ce que l'on reproche à l' exploitation d'animaux.

En fait je pense que la façon dont on prend ces termes dépend de notre degré de spécisme non ?

----------


## save-animals

> Attention à l'anthropomorphisme avec l'argument du "viol", c'est dommage de se discréditer avec des arguments bidons, quand tout le reste tient la route forcément c'est ceux là que les gens retiennent ...


La loi française dit « Tout acte de pénétration sexuelle, de quelque nature quil soit, commis sur la personne dautrui par violence, contrainte, menace ou surprise est un viol. ».

Je ne trouve pas que je me discrédite. Les vaches reçoivent bien dans le vagin, de force, un objet. 
Je pense que considérer que ce sont des arguments bidons, c'est penser que c'est normal, pas grave que les vaches reçoivent des objets qu'elles n'ont pas demandé et qu'en plus, elles soient forcés d'avoir des bébés. 
Quant à ce que les gens retiennent, je ne suis pas dans leur tête. Si un propos les gêne mais qu'ils ont une véritable empathie et un désir de cohérence dans leur éthique, alors ils dépasseront cela. Et s'ils ne le dépassent pas, c'est juste que ces gens ne sont pas prêts à devenir vegan pour les animaux. 

Sinon, pour te répondre Plymouth, je pense que ça va avec le degré de spécisme. Les gens ont peur que l'holocauste soit relativisé alors qu'en fait, ils ne voient pas la gravité des actes faits aux animaux, ils pensent que ce n'est pas grave. Alors que s'ils considéraient les animaux comme leur égaux, penser en terme d'holocauste ne les gênerait pas, au contraire.

----------


## Aynudya

> La loi française dit « Tout acte de pénétration sexuelle, de quelque nature qu’il soit, commis sur la personne d’autrui par violence, contrainte, menace ou surprise est un viol. ».


Mais dans ce cas là je me demande si quand un taureau monte une vache c'est pas également un viol... Parce que j'ai jamais eu l'impression que les vaches (ou autres animaux) étaient spécialement fana de l'acte sexuel en lui même et c'est bien les hormones qui ne les font pas partir en courant je pense.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Le viol c'est un problème culturel, pas biologique. Dans la nature, beaucoup d'accouplements sont plus ou moins consentis, à commencer par les chats, et à l'opposé par contre, beaucoup de femelles ne s'embarrassent pas du bagage culturel de l'humain qui fait qu'il faut tout un pataquès autour pour "accepter" la pénétration. J'ai effectué suffisamment de frottis vaginaux et d'insémination sur des chiennes que ça ne gênait pas du tout de recevoir des objets dans le vagin, dans la mesure où elles étaient en oestrus = réceptives. La plupart des chiennes en oestrus recherche activement la pénétration, se mettent en position (basculement du bassin et de la vulve) quand on ne fait ne serait-ce qu'effleurer la zone génitale. Il y a des saillies naturelles sans intervention aucune de l'homme pour des espèces sauvages qui sont des viols, et il y a des inséminations artificielles qui sont consenties - la plupart, si on les fait au bon moment (chez le chien en tout cas, je ne connais pas les autres espèces - le principe étant le même, il n'y a pas de raison que ce soit différent). Il n'y a pas de tabou autour du sexe chez l'animal, c'est purement humain.
D'autre part "forcer à avoir des petits", si tu crois que dans la nature on leur demande leur avis .... les hormones ne poussent pas des masses à la réflexion, y'a qu'à voir les adolescents  ::  .

----------


## phacélie

> Dans la nature, beaucoup d'accouplements sont plus ou moins consentis, à commencer par les chats, et à l'opposé par contre, beaucoup de femelles ne s'embarrassent pas du bagage culturel de l'humain qui fait qu'il faut tout un pataquès autour pour "accepter" la pénétration.


pas sûre qu'on soit aptes à saisir toutes les subtilités des_ parades nuptiales_ des autres espèces et des ressentis qui les accompagnent  ::

----------


## didoodah

je recentre le débat sur l'alimentation carnée... 
gary propose des comparaisons choquantes, " vomi d'abeille etc.." ..il me semble que d'autres espèces que l'homme profitent des excréments et aux produits animaux... vers de terre, ours ...
lait, une partie de la population humaine est intolérante, une autre partie meurt de faim... la production de lait... en agriculture raisonnée , donc à mon sens en respectant les animaux , peut s'envisager sans les massacrer... n'oublions pas le rôle des nourrices humaines, qui continuaient à produite ce breuvage même quand leurs enfants étaient grande... il faut juste relayer le mot vache à nourrice, et transformer le produit . cela doit pourvoir se faire sans nuire aux veaux! j'ai connu une ferme , bien sûr fermée maintenant, qui produisait le lait au sein d'un batiment qui était: hospice, hopital , maternité... et accueil des orphelins!
les vâches avaient leurs veaux et les allaitaient!.. c'est fermé ... grâce aux mesures sanitaires européennes !!!

on étaient des prédateurs on est devenus des massacreurs... c'est ça qui me gêne, car la lutte pour la survie a toujours existé et la physiologie humaine  (pas des individus... y'en a qui ne le peuvent pas!) s'est toujours adaptée aux changements!
 y'a ce que coûte les vaches ok... mais la production d'éthanol alors qui mobilise les terrains cultivés pour les voitures
tous ces champs en banlieu des villes qui sont réquisitionnés pour le transport!!! des bonnes terres fertiles pourtant.
il faut qu'on revoie les modes de production et qu'on élimine les profiteurs... radicalement!
n'empêche que je n'ai plus envie de manger de la viande!

----------


## petitcouic09

gary ( même si je peu comprendre quelques propos choquant, déplacés.... mais tout détracteur sera "détracté") est mon _morphéus_ (matrix) c'est vraiment celui qui m'a ouvert les yeux "on vous ment" qui m'a sorti de "la matrice" alors dans mon bled  devenir vegan relève du défi de survie mais au quotidien je m'améliore ::  e c'est cela le plus important, ne pas contribuer au massacre, sentir son corps "pur" son esprit serein.
pour l'antropologue "annie hubbert" en 2050 le monde sera végé pourvu qu'elle ait raison

----------


## didoodah

..pourtant il semble que les apiculteurs sauvent les abeilles non?

----------


## save-animals

> Le viol c'est un problème culturel, pas biologique. Dans la nature, beaucoup d'accouplements sont plus ou moins consentis, à commencer par les chats, et à l'opposé par contre, beaucoup de femelles ne s'embarrassent pas du bagage culturel de l'humain qui fait qu'il faut tout un pataquès autour pour "accepter" la pénétration. J'ai effectué suffisamment de frottis vaginaux et d'insémination sur des chiennes que ça ne gênait pas du tout de recevoir des objets dans le vagin, dans la mesure où elles étaient en oestrus = réceptives. La plupart des chiennes en oestrus recherche activement la pénétration, se mettent en position (basculement du bassin et de la vulve) quand on ne fait ne serait-ce qu'effleurer la zone génitale. Il y a des saillies naturelles sans intervention aucune de l'homme pour des espèces sauvages qui sont des viols, et il y a des inséminations artificielles qui sont consenties - la plupart, si on les fait au bon moment (chez le chien en tout cas, je ne connais pas les autres espèces - le principe étant le même, il n'y a pas de raison que ce soit différent). Il n'y a pas de tabou autour du sexe chez l'animal, c'est purement humain.
> D'autre part "forcer à avoir des petits", si tu crois que dans la nature on leur demande leur avis .... les hormones ne poussent pas des masses à la réflexion, y'a qu'à voir les adolescents  .


Comment peux-ton savoir de ce qu'ils consentent si on ne leur a pas demandé ? 
De plus, les animaux s'oublient souvent pour faire plaisir à l'être humain. Mais heureusement, il y a des gens qui s'occupent bien des animaux en faisant comprendre à l'animal qu'il ne nous doit rien. Tout ça est fait dans lintérêt de l'être humain et non de l'animal. Quand on a un animal sauf si on le sauve d'un refuge pour lui donner une vie meilleure, on a un animal pour soi-même. Je suis aussi contre la reproduction des animaux domestiques et contre la domestication quand on aura pu sauver tous les animaux abandonnés. 
Il ne s'agit pas de tabou mais d'atteinte à l'intégrité des animaux. 
Toujours ce rapprochement à la nature comme si la nature était la perfection. 

D'autres espèces profitent d'excréments ou produits animaux, comme d'autres ne le font pas.
On peut réfléchir par soi-même au lieu de suivre certaines espèces et adopter une réflexion morale. 
Le monde a déjà réfléchi en condamnant le fait de tuer un humain mais dans la nature, il y a bien des espèces qui se tuent entre elles ou sont violentes. Est-ce une raison pour le faire aussi ? 

La partie de la population meurt de faim entre autres à cause de l'élevage. Les pays pauvres cultivent des céréales qui nourriront les animaux d'élevage qui nourriront les occidentaux.
 ::  relayer le mot vache à nourrice. Parce qu'on n'a plus le temps d'allaiter ses enfants et parce qu'on est des veaux (ironie) qui faisons des centaines de kilos à l'âge adulte ? On va passer le sale boulot aux vaches qui n'ont rien demandé. 
http://www.vegetarismus.ch/info/fb03.htm
La plus grande partie de la population cesse d'allaiter leurs enfants au plus tard, à l'âge de 3 ans, âge du sevrage. 
On n'est pas censé boire du lait plus loin que cet âge-là.

L'élevage, on n'en a pas besoin. Les transports, c'est une autre histoire, donc je ne comprends pas vraiment le lien. 

Éliminer les profiteurs, faudrait éliminer 99% de la planète mais je suis anti-violence car oui, l'être humain profite bien des animaux entre autres en les exploitant. 

Concernant les apiculteurs, que ce soit production "raisonnée" ou non, je suis contre l'apiculture car les abeilles sont paralysés pour récupérer leur miel. Les ailes de la reine sont coupées. A chaque récolte, les apiculteurs se prennent environ 30 piqûres soit 30 abeilles mortes qui se seront défendues. On leur vole leur nourriture qu'elles ont produites, le mâle est décapité en laboratoire lors de l'insémination artificielle pendant que la reine est endormie pour l'inséminer. Et il y a aussi de nombreuses morts lors de la transhumance, manipulations... 

Apiculture = tuer des abeilles = sauver des abeilles... 

On peut sauver des abeilles en mettant des ruches naturelles chez soi et en les laissant en paix comme :
http://www.escampe.fr/#/la-ruche-de-sauvegarde/3272329
On peut aussi consommer bio car certains pesticides sont l'une des conséquences de la disparition des abeilles.

----------


## didoodah

et tu vis comment? save-animal?
chacun de nous est imbriqué dans la société... tu tapes sur un clavier d'ordinateur fabriqué en "tawaitine du nord", et pourtant il faut que l'information circule!
 le tigre qui tue sa proie pour en manger une partie et nourrir sa famille ne te choques pas? après tout le buffle aussi à le droit de vivre! de même que le virus du sida.... c'est un être vivant. 
ne tuer que par nécéssité et sans gâchis , augmenter les zones de récoltes pour nourrir la population terrestre au lieu de la réduire pour y placer des camions ou bien des hyper-marchés...là est le vrai combat. combien de km2 occupent le réseau routier rien qu'en france?
s'il faut baisser sa consommation de produit laitier pour éradiquer le surproduction intensive , ok ..
la vache nourricière, ce n'est pas que pour se substituer aux mères qui ne peuvent pas allaiter...( celles qui ne le veulent pas; sont plus victimes d'une image véhiculée par des grands groupes financiers..).
les proteines de laits, de vaches saines ,équilibrées, sont un moindre coût que la viande.
il faut réintroduire le mot, la notion du respect.
il y a des perdants et des gagnants dans tous les domaines... même à l'échelle cellulaire; le macrophage fait son boulot, trop et c'est la mort de l'organisme, pas assez ...c'est l'invasion et la mort aussi... 

on dénonce ici l'intensif et le profit.. quels moyens avons nous pour y remédier?
on a chacun de nous des besoins physiologiques différents , il n'existe pas de normalité... (ce mot trop employé est réservé aux mesures ), chacun survit en son âme et conscience.. et s'il reçoit des infos il réagit.
on ne les a pas tous en même temps. 
je ne mangerai pas de fraises espagnoles non plus.... cause : cette agriculture intensive et destructive et que penser de la culture des haricots en afrique ... qui prennent l'avion pour être vendus sur les marchés européens via rungis!
on nous parle d'énergie végétal ... à base d'éthanol... 
de nucléaire...
d'eau... tout simplement. polluée, rare dans beaucoup d'endroits, salées ...on sait construire des usines pour la rendre potable, mais quel moyens aura t' on alors pour contenir toute la population qui va se multiplier ..?

----------


## Plymouth

Didoodah j'ai du mal à suivre ton raisonnement. 
J'ai l'impression qu'en gros tu dis que bon, c'est la merde partout et que tout les domaines sont tellement pourris de fric et de rentabilité etc... que 1) il est impossible de se déclarer totalement vegan (ou ethique, ou responsable, ou écolo) 2) et que du coup tenir ce genre de combat c'est un peu perdu d'avance.

Evidemment qu'essayer de mener une vie en accord avec des valeurs hautement ethique/écologique etc dans notre société actuelle, à moins de devenir ermite , c'est surtout passer son temps à faire des choix et des concessions, je suis d'accord avec toi.
Et surtout ça prend beaucoup de temps, plus de temps que d'argent même je dirais.

Sinon, pour ce qui est du tigre qui tue une proie: aucun rapport. 
Son organisme est conçue pour se nourrir principalement de viande, il est programmé pour chasser le gnou et le manger. C'est son mode de survie à lui. Et j'insiste, de survie.
Je ne pense pas que l'être humain  occidental contemporain soit majoritairement en situation de survie. 
On a une physiologie d'omnivore profitons-en ! Mangeons des animaux quand on est l'unique rescapé d'un crash aérien en pleine amazonie et que nos connaissances en botanique locale nous garantissent une mort lente et douleureuse, mais de retour à la  civilisation laissons leur viandes aux cochons, c'est pas comme si on avait pas 10 000 autres alternatives.

Pour les histoires de virus et de bactérie, Yourofsky en parle: "si toi et moi on va se balader en forêt et qu'un ours t'attaque, je vais pas me barrer en courant en te disant que "oups désolé je peux pas tuer un animal, see ya !"" (adaptation libre de la traduction de la vidéo  ::  )
Mais notons qu'il me semble bien qu'il existe une population, en Inde je crois, adepte d'un enseignement religieux qui leur interdit en effet de se soigner  contre une infection virale ou bactérienne parcequ'ils n'ont pas le droit de prendre la vie de quelqu'individus que ce soit.

Après, pour ce qui du lait, j'ai pas vraiment tendance à le considérer comme un allié, même venant de bêtes saines et élevées avec amour et traitée avec respect, notamment parcequ'il complique la fixation du fer et encourage la décalcification. C'est p-e des protéines à moindre coût.....mais pour un temps seulement.
C'est surtout des protéines à moindre coût et à moindre préparation: plus rapide de se faire une tartoche de fromage que de se faire cuire un combo céréales+ légumineuse.

----------


## blush

J'ai pas lu les 3 pages hein, la je suis dans la visualisation du reportage, questions reponses, et j'ai envie de lui foutre des claques quand il dit : " jai ouvert les cages de 500 visons a fourrure " C'est comme ca qu'on detruit l'ecosysteme.... 

Je ne sais pas si je peux titiller la dessus... Il faut faire les choses, mais correctement je pense. Sinon on se retrouve avec des especes qui detruisent NOS especes

----------


## Aynudya

Le problème c'est que voulais-tu qu'il fasse d'autre ? Soit il les laissait se faire tuer (et ça c'est pas plus admissible) soit il les prenait dans une cage pour les transporter ailleurs. Quand on sait qu'il s'est fait prendre et le temps que ça aurait pris de faire ça, c'est évident qu'il n'en n'aurait sauvé aucun puisqu'on lui aurait gentillement repris les cages, remis les bêtes dans leur prison et son action ne lui aurait servi à rien si ce n'est à faire un tour en prison.

Bref oui sa solution présente peut être des défauts (et encore je ne sais pas trop dans quel région ça vit un vison) mais c'est à mes yeux quand même la meilleur.

----------


## volcane

La différence c'est que je pense que dans son cas, c'était des visons américains, relâchés au Canada, à priori pas d'invasions d'espèce étrangère à leur écosystème.
Mais oui on peut protester l'action, d'ailleurs il les appelles "rongeurs", ce qu'il prouve qu'il était pas renseigné à fond sur la question. Mais : c'est pas le cas d'abandon d'une tortue de floride en France, au moins ses intentions étaient bonnes : stopper la cruauté. De plus je pense que le message qu'il voulait réellement faire passer était autre. Comment lui qui "libère des rats" devient un terroriste international dans une prison à sécurité maximum, avec une caution fixée à 10 000dollars; quand un prédateur sexuel doit payer 1 000dallars pour rentrer chez lui au bout de 3jours

----------

